# Commit to smoking The Egg on Easter!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well it's time to have some more fun here!

Let's get a list going of everyone that will commit to smoking an Egg on Easter weekend!

You can get one below in either Maduro or Natural wrapper.

Natural by Drew Estate Egg - Cigars International

Cost is $10.50, search for the current CI free shipping code and you're golden.

Only requirement is to take a picture of you smoking it 

Enjoy and have fun!










1. Rock31


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

Is that a cigar that is supposed to be smoked? or is it a new offering for organic market growth for non smokers in San Fransico?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

I've been trying to win one of those for shiggles for a few weeks now...... well I guess now I have to buy one


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll do it. Guess I better secure myself one of these. Just gotta decide which one.

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Must be a big beetle in there...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Or a big turd!mg:ainkiller::smile:


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL, no thanks. I haven't heard anything good about these. I'll smoke another perfecto though. They're reasonably egg shaped.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I already have a couple of these, I'm in!


1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508

Im in, this will be cool !! Gonna order it today !!!
____________


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Check out Pg 6 of NJ Herf pictures and look at the ash on this beauty! CMON!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ordered !!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ordered i am in!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

kenelbow said:


> LOL, no thanks. I haven't heard anything good about these. I'll smoke another perfecto though. They're reasonably egg shaped.


 I smoked one and it wasn't bad. Just a mild cigar with some chocolate flavors at the beginning.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Just ordered the maduro. so count me in.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I smoked one of these way back in 2002 and it was horrible. Nice novelty factor and definitely gets a look but it's not a good cigar at all.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

What's a Beiber?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa

@Warren it is just for fun, the perfect Easter smoke!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Only if I can find one! :wink:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bob I linked em, no hunt necessary, just click, buy and smoke!!


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Serious has them in stock... so I'll make an effort to get over there and get one


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

i almost bought one last month. If i didnt have 1k in bills this month id get one and join.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Bob I linked em, no hunt necessary, just click, buy and smoke!!


mg::scared::scared:... Never bought on-line before!....Thought about PP!...But that's all I done! :lol:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Ordered a natural. Between this and your dog rockets I'll have to rinse my mouth out with Lysol, Ray.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

With the natural, what do you all think is the best thing to use to color it for Easter? I'm thinking food coloring diluted in water, anyone know of a reason that wouldn't work.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Seeing as how food coloring is non-toxic and food safe, I don't see any reason that wouldn't work. Probably just need to go real light with it so the wrapper doesn't get saturated and allow plenty of time for it to dry out before smoking. That's not a half bad idea Chris...


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Ordered a natural. Between this and your dog rockets I'll have to rinse my mouth out with Lysol, Ray.


at least you won't have to worry about bacteria..lol.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

This is very tempting!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lets make this list bigger ! Awesome thread ! Cant wait to see pics. Rumor has it, the Biebster himself will be smoking one with me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> With the natural, what do you all think is the best thing to use to color it for Easter? I'm thinking food coloring diluted in water, anyone know of a reason that wouldn't work.


Doesn't Pectin come in different colors? LoL!

Food coloring would work.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I may actually have to do this...


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

All I know is that none of you will have the attention span or guts to smoke the egg for as long as I did.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sounds like a bet!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

It's on V... Even if I burn my fingertips off.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> It's on V... Even if I burn my fingertips off.


...and you gotta try to beat his ash too!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Not to piss in anyones corn-flakes......

But have you read the reviews on these ??

IMHO, Easter is a time to enjoy a great stick.

I will however enjoy viewing the pictures.....

Back to regularly scheduled program..


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> All I know is that none of you will have the attention span or guts to smoke the egg for as long as I did.


Hmm... Who's got an RC233 and three of "Ray's Rockets" under his belt? I will nub that goofy lookin' stick! Challenge accepted!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I'm in! I've had a maduro on ice for about a year..so it should be..ripe! 
1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7.Breakaway500

The Egg is too big for my drybox..hmm..may have to find a "nest" for it somewhere..

Only one question..when's Easter? Ha!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Not to piss in anyones corn-flakes......
> 
> But have you read the reviews on these ??
> 
> ...


It will be good times  Veeral had one on Sunday and smoked it through!

I know you guys will enjoy the pictures LOL

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7.Breakaway500


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Would love to join the fun, put me down!


With Rayber's permission I have 2 Maduro Eggs that have been resting for 3 months to give away:

You must be a Noob.
You must smoke the Egg on Easter and post the pictures here.
You must nub the Egg

The Egg box is large, make sure you have plenty of room in your Humi or a large tuppador to store it in until 4-24-2011.

The first 2 noobs to post here and PM me will each receive a Maduro EGG shipped with DC#. I will ship them Monday 3-28-2011.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Reino said:


> Would love to join the fun, put me down!
> 
> With Rayber's permission I have 2 Maduro Eggs that have been resting for 3 months to give away:
> 
> ...


Very cool of you John !! I just orderd mine from CI. Just wanted to give credit where credit is due. Gonna make 2 noob's ( like myself ) happy !


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Hmm... Who's got an RC233 and three of "Ray's Rockets" under his belt? I will nub that goofy lookin' stick! Challenge accepted!


LOL. Kevin, let me tell you something. First off, the damn egg has no flavor that you'll enjoy. Secondly, it lasts for a long ass time and even hanging out with the herf crew, I was beginning to tire of the mundane flavor. Erich will load up the picture when he gets back from Jersey and you'll see I nubbed the damn thing with the entire ash in tact. 

You're on. :yo:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Reino said:


> Would love to join the fun, put me down!
> 
> With Rayber's permission I have 2 Maduro Eggs that have been resting for 3 months to give away:
> 
> ...


Nub-a-Nub-a NUB!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

68 Lotus said:


> Nub-a-Nub-a NUB!


Well there is one, You are in Sir! Please PM me your addy.

I had one person PM me already but didnt post in here. 
You better hurry and post that you want in or did you *Chicken Out*?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very cool John, this is going to be fun!!.

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. ktblunden
9. 68 Lotus

NUB THE EGG, RUB THE EGG


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> LOL. Kevin, let me tell you something. First off, the damn egg has no flavor that you'll enjoy. Secondly, it lasts for a long ass time and even hanging out with the herf crew, I was beginning to tire of the mundane flavor. Erich will load up the picture when he gets back from Jersey and you'll see I nubbed the damn thing with the entire ash in tact.
> 
> You're on. :yo:


Heh, I'm amazed it was structurally able to hold the ash all the way. I will do my best to keep it intact. Yeah, I guess the RC remained a really tasty smoke all the way so that wasn't a chore to finish. I'll just have to have plenty of alcoholic beverages on hand and my laptop to keep me busy.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

PM'd



Reino said:


> Would love to join the fun, put me down!
> 
> With Rayber's permission I have 2 Maduro Eggs that have been resting for 3 months to give away:
> 
> ...


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Congrats Chuck you are lucky #2.
Please PM me your addy and I will ship it out Monday!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Reino said:


> Would love to join the fun, put me down!
> 
> With Rayber's permission I have 2 Maduro Eggs that have been resting for 3 months to give away:
> 
> ...


***** Dam chickens keep laying these brown things......
Got a third one if someone can commit to the above*******


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

thatguy said:


> i almost bought one last month. If i didnt have 1k in bills this month id get one and join.


Brandon PM'd and said he is in so the third egg is his.

The free egg give-a-way is done.


----------



## Ammosmoke (Jan 25, 2011)

Reino said:


> Brandon PM'd and said he is in so the third egg is his.
> 
> The free egg give-a-way is done.


Aww, I guess I shoulda shown up about 2 hours earlier lol.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm number 2...... (get it?)



Reino said:


> Congrats Chuck you are lucky #2.
> Please PM me your addy and I will ship it out Monday!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> All I know is that none of you will have the attention span or guts to smoke the egg for as long as I did.


Guts yes, attention span NO!


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

i got it by dumb luck, and a very generous BOTL.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I ordered my egg at 4:40 yesterday and it just arrived. talk about fast!! lol.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> I ordered my egg at 4:40 yesterday and it just arrived. talk about fast!! lol.


you live in the same state as the warehouse?


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Seeing as how food coloring is non-toxic and food safe, I don't see any reason that wouldn't work. Probably just need to go real light with it so the wrapper doesn't get saturated and allow plenty of time for it to dry out before smoking. That's not a half bad idea Chris...


Oh great guys. So after years of trying to convince Kevin to color eggs with me, THIS is the egg he is going to dye. Not exactly what I had in mind.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> you live in the same state as the warehouse?


Nah, they're in PA and I'm in VA. I've had packages ship from MD and take 2 days to get to me sometimes. so this was extra fast.


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> I'm number 2...... (get it?)


Guess that makes me!......:biglaugh:.....Number One! :ss


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> I ordered my egg at 4:40 yesterday and it just arrived. talk about fast!! lol.


Sounds like they REALLY want to get rid of them, LOL. :biglaugh:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I get the #1 and the #2 (lmao) but what is #3? 

Special thanks to Ray for letting me hijack his thread for the day.

Please hit Ray with some special Bieber RG Good Good Loving since I can not.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Oh great guys. So after years of trying to convince Kevin to color eggs with me, THIS is the egg he is going to dye. Not exactly what I had in mind.


No man can resist my bedroom eyes MUAHAHAHA!

I will make sure he colors eggs with you as well this year.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> No man can resist my bedroom eyes MUAHAHAHA!
> 
> I will make sure he colors eggs with you as well this year.


Oh you


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Don't you mean...*Justine Beaver*?











Rock31 said:


> No man can resist my bedroom eyes MUAHAHAHA!
> 
> I will make sure he colors eggs with you as well this year.


----------



## bobby397 (Dec 25, 2010)

Ordered!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Don't you mean...*Justine Beaver*?


lmfao! That is just wrong!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't see a problem here :biggrin:



Reino said:


> lmfao! That is just wrong!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> All I know is that none of you will have the attention span or guts to smoke the egg for as long as I did.


Huh ? oh wait this should be, wait, huh ?


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd never smoke a cigar with Justine Beaver >.>


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK, we discussed this at the Herf, I'm in, will go order the egg shortly:

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. ktblunden
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0

Someone oughtta tell the Massholes about this thread, few of them wanted in on this action.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, and just so ya'll know, I'm gonna "cob" it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

you forgot me 



dav0 said:


> OK, we discussed this at the Herf, I'm in, will go order the egg shortly:
> 
> 1. Rock31
> 2. ktblunden
> ...


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> you forgot me


Oh Pissa! Sorry Chuck, didn't mean to exclude you!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris, why aren't you on this list yet! oke:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. ktblunden
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0
11. DrBootyGrabber

w00t!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Egg purchased, the dark one, and another 100 bucks worth of cigars I'll hate!

Heads up, dog rocket bombs! :evil:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

From what Veeral has said, I think that I would rather smoke an actual egg...you know, one from a chickens butt?!?! Had to back out of the freebie with Reino...just couldn't bring myself to "sit on" that cigar...:laugh:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Pu$$y:gaga:



primetime76 said:


> From what Veeral has said, I think that I would rather smoke an actual egg...you know, one from a chickens butt?!?! Had to back out of the freebie with Reino...just couldn't bring myself to "sit on" that cigar...:laugh:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Pu$$y:gaga:


Your mom! Oooooooh SNAP! :rockon:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. ktblunden
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0
11. DrBootyGrabber
12. Reino
13. Thatguy


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

I just gone one for a good deal. I didn't know when I was going to smoke it partly because I like the novelty and the box is fun. With that being said it takes up soooo much room in my cabinet, so I will take you up on your idea and Commit. Weeeeeeee


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Sorry Ray, but I will prolly smoke something from the ISOM on Easter!

Either a Sig IV or VI, or maybe a RyJ Churchill.

If I smoke anything from DE, it will def be some Liga Privada. NO smoking eggs for me...I like mine over easy...


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Sorry Ray, but I will prolly smoke something from the ISOM on Easter!
> 
> Either a Sig IV or VI, or maybe a RyJ Churchill.
> 
> If I smoke anything from DE, it will def be some Liga Privada. NO smoking eggs for me...I like mine over easy...


Im in the same boat. Part of me says go ahead and do it for the "novelty" and the other part says it will be a real mundane smoke with little to offer.

Now if there was some kind of contest that went along with this smoke the egg campaign >>??? :gossip: in Beiber's ear.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Maybe Rock Man will give away some of that $40,000 Bieber hair to the best picture of smoking an egg!
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Was syked to come home from work tonight and see the Egg !! Resting now until 4/24 !!


----------



## ninersfan (Aug 15, 2009)

I just can't bring myself to commit to this, sorry. Maybe if Jonathan made a LP #9/T-52 Egg, I'd consider it. (For that matter, how about a "Dirty Rat" Egg?)

Anyway, I WILL commit to a Tatuaje Uno A Reserva, provided the weather cooperates.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

OK ready to be "Committed":


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

You have to smoke the GoF right after the egg!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

These things look like big ole brown turds. 
I am so not looking forward to this.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. ktblunden
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0
11. DrBootyGrabber
12. Reino
13. Thatguy
14. APBTMarcel

@JohnnyRock I can get you a Cuban Egg no problem.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> @JohnnyRock I can get you a Cuban Egg no problem.


I'm in then...LOL :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome, now to just figure out how to dye an egg like the Cuban flag!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Awesome, now to just figure out how to dye an egg like the Cuban flag!


If anyone can do it Ray...you can!!! You da man...:chk


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Awesome, now to just figure out how to dye an egg like the Cuban flag!


LMAO! I can just see it now!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

another use for colored duct tape.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

"Awesome, now to just figure out how to dye an egg like the Cuban flag!
__________________"

Just get the Easter Egg kit and make the dyes and then use the wire dipper! :r:

Ray, You have stock in Drew Estates don't you? A LP#9E (Liga Privada #9 egg) would be fookin amazing! I'd smoke that _shiz_!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Cant wait for these pics !!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> You have to smoke the GoF right after the egg!


Don't tell Veeral I bought them retail or he'll give me the "stink eye"! :gossip:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I got my egg from CI yesterday. It impossible to appreciate the sheer size of the thing until you actually hold it. Who the hell thought this thing up and why did I agree to this? Should make for an interesting easter.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

You know, I was looking at the pictures from the NJ herf and Veeral Egg Ash and it appears hollow in the "belly". I wonder if one could slip a Pig in the hollow and re-seal it! :spider:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Next up after this one is to smoke The Medusa, all 3 at once!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Next up after this one is to smoke The Medusa, all 3 at once!


Or the 6 foot long, 2,000 ring PI Chief?!?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

18 x 66, no problem!

Medusa would be more fun though


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

you're just full of challenges aren't you? lol.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Next up after this one is to smoke The Medusa, all 3 at once!


Sounds scary! What does it look like? I think I've seen a couple in the pics on this site.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

GeoffbCET said:


> Sounds scary! What does it look like? I think I've seen a couple in the pics on this site.


----------



## bobby397 (Dec 25, 2010)

I got an LFD that is similar to that's sticks(stick?). Btw, received my egg to day. Looks like a beast!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Reino said:


> Well there is one, You are in Sir! Please PM me your addy.
> 
> You want in or did you *Chicken Out*?


I might a got a little Egg on me face with this one! :lol:..Thanks again John!...:twitch:...._I think?!?!?_ :laugh:

This is tthe first one of these I've seen!..mg:...Net Pics just don't do them justice! :tsk:..

But.........................I kin do it!! :laugh:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Picked up my Egg today


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

You guys are nuts. I wouldn't smoke that thing unless I got either a $50 bill, a behike or Amanda Heard as a prize.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

So apparently Mr John [Reino] felt I needed to partake in the festivities. He was kind enough to snag me a few sticks when he ran to his local B&M. Well he shipped the package out this week and just so happens to slip this into it...










I get the point John. I will smoke the Egg on Easter assuming I don't have to work. Even if I have to work I'm sure I'll take it down afterwards. thanks bro! you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Soo...how longs the list of Eggers? I had better take mine out of the humidor and dry box it...


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Breakaway500 said:


> Soo...how longs the list of Eggers? I had better take mine out of the humidor and dry box it...


Good question, if its ok with Ray, lets do an updated list to see whos in. Does this thing need to be dryboxed ?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I'm gonna dry box mine..as I dry box everything I smoke nowadays.Since doing so,I hardly ever have burn issues...

On a side note..there is an awful lot of tobacco packed around the Egg...I wounder how that would smoke in a pipe? 

Commit to smoking...the Nest! Ha!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Sarge said:


> So apparently Mr John [Reino] felt I needed to partake in the festivities. He was kind enough to snag me a few sticks when he ran to his local B&M. Well he shipped the package out this week and just so happens to slip this into it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA, You know I couldn't leave out Sarge!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will update the list tomorrow unless someone can do it tonight.

I seriously <3 you all for joining in on the shenangans!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


> I'm gonna dry box mine..as I dry box everything I smoke nowadays.Since doing so,I hardly ever have burn issues...
> 
> On a side note..there is an awful lot of tobacco packed around the Egg...I wounder how that would smoke in a pipe?
> 
> Commit to smoking...the Nest! Ha!


I dryboxed mine for 3 days and it seemed to work wonders for it.

Guys, enjoy the torture while I shall enjoy the fun! :dude:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This should be everyone!

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. ktblunden
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0
11. DrBootyGrabber
12. Reino
13. Thatguy
14. APBTMarcel
15. Sarge


On another note I got Batista30 and dav0 a nice 10x66 stick yesterday, maybe they should smoke that


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> This should be everyone!
> 
> 1. Rock31
> 2. ktblunden
> ...


Kevin is smoking 2 of them ?? Brave, Very brave !! lol and where the hell is Kipp ???


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This should be everyone!

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. primetime76
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0
11. DrBootyGrabber
12. Reino
13. Thatguy
14. APBTMarcel
15. Sarge


Kipp is Kevin and Kevin is Kipp layball:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yaayy! lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's get this to 20!

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. primetime76
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0
11. DrBootyGrabber
12. Reino
13. Thatguy
14. APBTMarcel
15. Sarge


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

16. Batista30


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

OK, I'm in. Always wanted to know what the shape change would do to the smoke. Now I get to find out!

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. primetime76
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0
11. DrBootyGrabber
12. Reino
13. Thatguy
14. APBTMarcel
15. Sarge
16. Batista30 
17. vtxcigar

Who's next?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

very nice Bill!!

Fell free to dye your egg as well.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

In his office sitting on his egg...hoping that it hatches before he has to smoke it! LOL


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> very nice Bill!!
> 
> Fell free to dye your egg as well.


Yeah, I'm thinking pink dye with sparkles!:humble:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> In his office sitting on his egg...hoping that it hatches before he has to smoke it! LOL


You can sit on it however much you like but your still smoking it!
btw how does that feel? =)


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will do something weird, need to find edible colors


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Me and my roommate, DJHamilton are in as well! It will be shipping on Thursday, so I don't know if it will get here in time, but I sure hope so!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I will go in! My B&M has some, I will get it from them tomorrow. Does $15 sound ok for it? Or is it too steep?


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> 16. Batista30


Nice try Keith. Remember, mine is the one that has set the bar.....very high.



djangos said:


> I will go in! My B&M has some, I will get it from them tomorrow. Does $15 sound ok for it? Or is it too steep?


CI has them for $10.50 with free shipping. But, since you're only buying one, I would just buy it from them.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

1. Rock31
2. ktblunden
3. Poneill272
4. BlackandGold508
5. kapathy
6. WilsonRoa
7. Breakaway500
8. primetime76
9. 68 Lotus
10. Dav0
11. DrBootyGrabber
12. Reino
13. Thatguy
14. APBTMarcel
15. Sarge
16. Batista30 
17. vtxcigar
18. Who Killed Thursby?
19. The Roommate
20. djangos

I will be coloring my egg tomorrow or Thursday


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> CI has them for $10.50 with free shipping. But, since you're only buying one, I would just buy it from them.


Cool, I will get it tomorrow! I hope the weather holds on Sunday!! Ray you are gonna mess that egg up.......!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks, time to dry box this beast. Oh my Sunday will be here before I know it!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

DAMNIT - I didn't notice this thread soon enough... 

I'm not positive but I believe I got a reply from CI saying they can't ship to Canada, someone, other than my wife, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

I will commit to looking at the pics of you guys smoking eggs.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jason you are a smart man 

@Craig, no go on Canada.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Jason you are a smart man
> 
> @Craig, no go on Canada.


Thanks for checking for me!!!

If I ever get one, I'll make sure to keep it for next year LOL LOL


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Nice try Keith. Remember, mine is the one that has set the bar.....very high.
> 
> you just found that ?? lol . Your losing your touch.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Batista30 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice try Keith. Remember, mine is the one that has set the bar.....very high.
> ...


I apologize Keith, had I known your posts were of importance, I'd be reading them more often.....ound:surely I can't be the only one feeling this way....:beerchug:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ouch !!!!! :kicknuts:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Rough crowd tonight!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Will be with the folks, so no smoking on Easter for me!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just take pictures whenever you smoke it! I plan on blowing mine up!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

make sure you get video of it.
I will probably be blowing chunks after smoking it!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Reino said:


> make sure you get video of it.
> I will probably be blowing chunks after smoking it!


LOL!! But are we taking pics or videos?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Whatever you want 

Pictures, video, whatever works!


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

We should do this with a puros indios chief sometime XD


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Reino said:


> make sure you get video of it.
> I will probably be blowing chunks after smoking it!


Please!..:scared:..Spare us the video of That!! :lol:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Whatever you want
> 
> Pictures, video, whatever works!


Sounds good!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Two questions: Is it to late to dry box ? Can i put it in an empty full sc cigar box til sunday ?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Two questions: Is it to late to dry box ? Can i put it in an empty full sc cigar box til sunday ?


I'm gonna dry basket it tomorrow - surrounded by baccy peeps and baccy flavored jelly beans! :loco:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Two questions: Is it to late to dry box ? Can i put it in an empty full sc cigar box til sunday ?


Not too late. But who are we kidding, we all know you won't get halfway on it. (Dem fighting words...)
:brick:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They smoke best after having Peeps smashed on them....

Listen guys I want to make this clear, have fun with it, if you hate it come up with a fun way to destroy it and take a picture...in the end $10 is worth all the laughs we will have in here at the end.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I look forward to seeing some scrambled egg with bacon photos.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm completely behind this idea in spirit (I'm usually all about doing stupid things for the entertainment of others) but the egg would probably DESTROY me.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dye your eggs!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

fireface said:


> I'm completely behind this idea in spirit (I'm usually all about doing stupid things for the entertainment of others) but the egg would probably DESTROY me.


My egg is about the dryest thing going...I was thinking about hooking it up to a vacuum and lighting it...just watching the vac suck down that monstrosity so I don't have to! LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just do it! Torch it, eat it, stick it in your nose I don't care lol.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

No worries pony boy! It will be done!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sandeep is a unicorn, pass it on!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

This is going to be hilarious.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Man all of you guys are gonna hatch something after intaking that egg!!!

Good luck fellas!!! I could and never would do that.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll be enjoying your pictures, etc. while I'm smoking a Siglo VI, Esplendido or maybe a (Opus Shark thanks to Ray). I haven't decided which yet. 

But it should be a big LOL!!!

Have fun y'all :ss


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

First I was banned! And now I am a unicorn? :loco: 

I am going to smoke the $#!z out of this egg through the ban till I bleed silver blood!
Happy:smoke2:ing!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I hope to smoke mine tomorrow!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I am going to try and get to it tomorrow as well. The weather is supposed to be crappy on Sunday! Anyways good luck to all the brothers attempting this!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pictures, Videos, Memoirs! Let's see em!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

My wrapper is looking nice and oily but I am sure that is going to be the best part of it!
I might have to suck it tomorrow also.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

Urk. I stand by my earlier statement - that thing would make me hurl. Doing this low-cal, lo-carb thing, smoking a cigar requires a little bit of forethought. I made the mistake of smoking an RP Horduran after work but before dinner. I was feeling pretty green before the end of it. Bad idea. Smoking what appears to be about half a pound of leaf would be a really, really bad idea...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I can't wait to see the pic/movies/etc..... 

Although wish I had an egg to smoke, my wife would :rofl:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

This will be the best Cigar you have ever had!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I am sure it will be right up here with the Zen I am smoking now!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> This will be the best Cigar you have ever had!


I sure hope so man! It does look big, but I am committed to finishing it!! Hopefully it won't kick my ass!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It's better than the Zen, better than the Ronnie Mexico and most certainly better than the LE Prancing Pony!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

dude you pink pony is turning brown quickly!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

T minus 24hrs and counting...










All systems are go...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Breakaway


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've got mine ready, plus 3 more for friends. Haha!:woohoo:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Poor bastards don't know what they are walking into Phil LOL!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Phil, y'all smoking together? That would make some sweet pictures!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Poor bastards don't know what they are walking into Phil LOL!


And I'm not gonna tell them!! As far as they know, it will be the "best smoke ever" haha!! 
But you can be assured that I definitely have something good lined up for myself later in the day. That thing won't be the only cigar I smoke on Easter!!



djangos said:


> Phil, y'all smoking together? That would make some sweet pictures!!


maybe one of my friends will stick around...this has yet to actually be determined.

Whatever happens, the wife already knows she has camera duty!! :rant: :r


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Easter Everyone to you and yours !!!! Cant wait to see the madness !!!!!!! Heres some pre-smoking pics !! Having fun with the egg !!!


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like I'll have to commit to smoking the Egg on the Monday after Easter. PO was a bit slow.


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I see that Egg has been cut..hmm..which end is the foot? I guess it doesn't really matter.. Such a playful little cigar...Ha!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Happy Easter - woke up this morning, excitedly ran to my humidor and lo and behold, the EasterRay had been here:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pics Keith! WTG on posting the first pics! I too may have to wait till tomorrow to smoke it. Started work at 0700 and probably will be here till after 2200. I will probably be too cold to sit outside by then


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Happy Easter Davo !! Hopefully those arent Tabacco Peeps.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Happy Easter Davo !! Hopefully those arent Tabacco Peeps.


Happy Easter to you Keith!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy Easter to all ! 

Hey Davo, nice little avatar sig (just noticed it)........my dad used to say it all the time. Actually in sanskrit it is Kalyana Mitrata. 'Spiritual Friendship'!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice guys! I wont have any pictures till late tonight


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy Easter to all of you!! I will be firing up my Egg after breakfast. Pics coming in a few hours!! :wink:


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Thats awesome, I know ill be asking the Easter bunny for one next year.



dav0 said:


> Happy Easter - woke up this morning, excitedly ran to my humidor and lo and behold, the EasterRay had been here:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Here we go! I had said I would smoke this egg from the middle and that's what I did.










I tried to use my corn cob stem but it would'nt get a good enough draw, time to McGyver.









Cap from a cheap pen with one end hacked off was perfect, lit both ends and away we go!










Left end is winning the race and burning faster. Prolly was the real foot.










"Honey, does this cigar make me look wierd?"










I thought if I held it like this, the "slow" side would catchup, no dice!










At this point, I think the "short" side is out, and the burn is tunnelling toward my makeshift stem.









Once my pen-stem began to melt I let this Easter Egg die an honorable death in my cheap cigar ashtray.

Commitment Fulfilled! BTW, the sun was out the entire time I smoked this egg.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Great pics guys!
Nice try trying to hide yours Keith.
Dave, nice originality and having fun with it.
Dig the egg and peeps shots.
I braved first thing this morning 7 am.....
























































and an Easter moth came to visit


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet snaps davo and John! Can't wait to see more! Hopefully I will get to mine before it's too late! How did it taste guys and was it too overpowering? How big of a meal do you suggest prior to smoking .


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

:noidea: Guess I wasn't good enough to get one this year..... out:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Great job guys, nice pics, can't wait to see what others post, those eggs are something else.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

not very strong at all. I had 2 large cups of coffee with it.

oops forgot one pic...


----------



## bobby397 (Dec 25, 2010)

Smoked my maduro egg and the wife even joined me! Now if I could just figure out how to upload pics from the iPhone .


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

djangos said:


> Great pics Keith! WTG on posting the first pics! I too may have to wait till tomorrow to smoke it. Started work at 0700 and probably will be here till after 2200. I will probably be too cold to sit outside by then


Thanks Sandeep !! Happy Easter Bro !! I am gonna smoke mine this eve, will post pics !! Enjoy yours !!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Poor bastards don't know what they are walking into Phil LOL!


 :tsk:

*I got set up for Communion! ...But was out of Bread & Wine!...*

*I could tell from the light I might Blow Chunks!*

*Looks like an Ugly Fish coming out!...I Had some burn issues!...*

*Touched up a few times!....Green Gills!..And Chumming a couple Ant Hills!...*

*The big Ash is Past!..*

And It's down to the Stinking Nub!...

*And finally!.......Ashes To Ashes!......*

*I don't think I'll EVER get that Stench out* of me Port-a-Cave! :tsk:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice pics Bob


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah i wont be getting to mine until real late tonight..... gotta love working second shift so my pics will be up early am or tomorrow..... btw davo im a little concerned about you now :tease:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, I tried to smoke this abomination, I couldn't do it tho. This thing was baaad! LOL! I gave it a shot tho!










































This is as far as I could get. It was like a monkeys arse covered in paint thinner!! :lol:

Sorry for the let down! :croc:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Well it's time to have some more fun here!
> 
> Let's get a list going of everyone that will commit to smoking an Egg on Easter weekend!
> 
> ...


am I crazy, or are those cigars both pregnant?:noidea:


----------



## vtxcigar (Nov 25, 2010)

Made it through most of it.









Proof that it got lit.









Proof that it got smoked some.









More burn.









I even got far enough to ash it.









Proof that it was me doing the smoking.

I'll never do one of these again, but my brother and I had fun smoking a maduro each.

Happy Easter all! :smoke:


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Okay here goes. Happy Easter everyone!

I smoked my Egg yesterday morning, but didn't have time to edit and upload pics. Summer was teaching a class yesterday morning so I was on my own. For company I took my laptop out to the garage and fired up Netlix Instant. I watched an episode of Battlestar Gallactica and two episodes of Arrested Development.









Here the Egg is all nestled safely in its shipping crate. It has no idea the fate about to befall it.









Here the Egg sits awaiting its impeding doom. It may be starting to suspect something.









Toasted and lit. The draw is really nice for what this thing is, but interestingly I'm getting very little smoke in my mouth. There is quite a bit coming off the foot, but I'm not able to draw much of it through all that tobacco.









The flavors are actually not bad. It's a very mild taste, but not at all a bad flavor.









Starting to get into the egg portion of it now and the burn is slowing down. The flavor is still not too bad.









The flavor has gone south. Apparently when you have over an inch of filler you can't do very much for the flavor. This is now becoming a chore.









Past the mid-point now. The flavor has not improved. I have however reached a turning point where I'm getting a ton of smoke with each puff.









The burn is starting to speed up again as I start to get past the bulbous egg section.









I now have a Drew Estate Ice Cream Cone. You may have noticed the ashtray I've got in my lap. That's there jut in case...









...this happens. Damn, thought I might be able to make it the entire way with an intact ash. Oh well.









Started using the draw tool when it got too hot to hold in my fingers. The flavor was honestly not too bad now that the ring gauge was small again.









Final remains.

So there you have it. It was an interesting experience, but one that I don't ever intend to repeat.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice gentleman, great job


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Awesome pics guys! Some of you have nubbed it rather well! John, I think that's the first time I've seen a picture of you! Dav0, I've seen enough of you.....Bob, well done on the egg!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish I could get out of here and to the egg! It is beautiful outside and I am still here......


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Awesome pics guys! Some of you have nubbed it rather well! John, I think that's the first time I've seen a picture of you! Dav0, I've seen enough of you.....Bob, well done on the egg!


Well glad I dry boxed the thing, burned great.
Yes, first time to put my ugly mug out there, nice catch.

Bob, what happened to your egg? Looks like you abused it!
Phil????? put it down???? Really??????
Nice job on yours Bill and Kevin.

At about half way all I could think was i was smoking a chicken leg.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

All right!! I still have it. I think I'm gonna pick up where I left off. 

Hey Reino, :spank:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

haha, lmao!!!

Finish it up big boy!!!!!!

I love peer pressure!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Boo!!!

Worst pic ever!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

NICE, I don't see it glowing, is it even lit?????????


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Been lit for a few minutes there


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Reino said:


> Well glad I dry boxed the thing, burned great.
> Yes, first time to put my ugly mug out there, nice catch.
> 
> *Bob, what happened to your egg? Looks like you abused it!*
> ...


O' NO!.:nono:.No No NO!!...:tsk:...It was I that was Abused!! :faint: 
:lol:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

ok ok.
Way to man up!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well Ray did say you liked being abused!

It wasn't that bad. The last half was decent.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, had a bit of fun with it now!!

Here is the finale lol!









Tried it in a crappy pipe, for fun,









































Time to make dinner now!! Hope you like the pics!!:biggrin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a few pictures once my company leaves I will upload...what a great smoke.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job Phil!!!!! Way to nub it!

Cant wait for Ray pics, Lord knows what he will post next!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Just lit mine..first impression is yucko...brown stain coming off the tip...bleah!









Second impression...the Egg is easy to hold..at this point...









Now I am wondering....if I would have been better off smoking the Egg box...filled with the bedding tobacco... God this thing is awful!









Right now,my Egg is giving off a LOT of heat,smoke..and not much else.









Sorry boys..that's as far as I could stand it. They could have easily called this the TURD...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice pics so far by everybody! Nice comeback in the second half Phil!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I can not believe you guys smoked that thing! Just looking at the pics makes me want to puke. However it is amusing to see from this side of the computer screen!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

These pics are funny yet disturbing. I don't know how you guys are doing it. Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

This was a fantastic cigar!! I recommend it to everybody!! :biggrin:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> This was a fantastic cigar!! I recommend it to everybody!! :biggrin:


fyi Phil, you had better not send me one of those.

i will kill you:lol:


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dang it Zach!!! Must you tempt me this soon?!?!!:wink: I do have 2 left. Hmmm...

Who here thinks Zach should enjoy an egg later this week? :biggrin:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Phil, make him cry!! Of course pictures are a must!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think he's still crying from what he came home today!!!! :wink:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Today was tears of joy though...


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

These pics are priceless!!!

The majority have seemed to settle on _turd_ as the underlying flavor profile of the cigar. My question is whether it's harsh, strong, or just simply... turd tasting?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I'd have to sum it up as..just a nasty-ass turd. Smoked a Paddy Maddy 64 pyramid to rid my palate of the taste! Gaaah! Well..all in good fun.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

Smoking mine now. Camera died so I'm taking Blackberry pics. Might take a while to get em up.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Breakaway500 said:


>


What's the matter? You smoking turds again? :lol:


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

Gawd awful little stinker! Even the aroma was enough to make the dogs howl..


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't believe any of those pics. I know you let it sit and then played pretend that you smoked it...lmao. That thing tasted like a piece of elephant dung with a hint of rhino sh*t. I'll post pics up soon.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Here are my pics..I threw in a picture of Bella. My brother-in-laws blue pitbull.










































































I failed this challenge..lmao.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Let me start by properly thanking Reino for generously sending me this stick so I was able to participate in the festivities....as I promised good sir...here it is (I even did the kicker):rapture:
































































Cmooon Dr. B YOU CAN DO IT!!









SUCCESS!?


















Big thanks again to Reino for kindly hooking me up with the Egg!:thumb:

ps. I beat veeral


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

bobby397 said:


> Smoked my maduro egg and the wife even joined me! Now if I could just figure out how to upload pics from the iPhone .


Check out the imageshack app.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

started off surprisingly good w/ a nice creamy flavor



































finally got sick of the tar buildup and bad burn so kicked the ash, cut the head a little and purged... 









big thanks to Reino. :tu


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, one thing I'll say... from the pics they certainly seem to hold the ash together nicely.

I mean, that's something good? Right???


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> Well, one thing I'll say... from the pics they certainly seem to hold the ash together nicely.
> 
> I mean, that's something good? Right???


No. :r


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

So, what's been the average time to smoke one of these?


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

TOO LONG.:hat:



iMarc said:


> So, what's been the average time to smoke one of these?


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I do believe this picture says it all for the Egg..









Legendary!!


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

Optimism in the begining.


























Reality sets in.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Sat out the egg smoke but am entertained by the pics.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

thatguy said:


> Reality sets in.


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

LMAO @ Chuck! Nice job bro and dig the ears!

You to Steven, great job and pics. But is that really you smoking it???? Where you secretly sporting a pink thong or something and were to embarrassed to post it?

Ha ha, another egg well done Brandon!


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

Another big thanks to Reino for the egg. I wish I could've gotten more in to the fun side of smoking it but this week was a killer for me.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Here We Go Gents !! All in All, not a terrible smoke. Definetly had a blast smoking it, Although she came apart hardcore at the end. 



Getting her going !! Heated up Quick !!



Smoke coming outta my ears !!



My wife wanted to get in on the fun !! Dam she makes that thing look good !!!



So did JR !!



The Classic Egg smoking Pic !



Halfway !! Thing was Red fn Hot !! Having fun though !!



Cooling her down like an ice cream cone !!



Starting to fall apart on me !! The shirt says it all !! lol



WTF !!!! lol



Had to break out the pliers !!



The End !! Nothing left but a pile of saliva and debris !! Happy Easter Boys !!!!!! FN Ray !!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sadly it was a rainout today, looks like tomorrow is the big ole smoke day for me!

You guys have some amazing pictures, glad you all had fun!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Preparation pictures however were taken!

Chillen with his homies!










My Egg Garden!










Eggs, Eggs and More Eggs!










The lone survivor!










Personally I prefer my Egg with cheese and ketchup!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Ill give you an ILL Culebra 23 if you eat it!!!!!!! sick bastage


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Preparation pictures however were taken!
> 
> Chillen with his homies!
> 
> ...


Only a "Prancing Pink Pony" could pull this off LOL LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Reino said:


> Ill give you an ILL Culebra 23 if you eat it!!!!!!! sick bastage


LMAO


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not sure Ray understood the assignment.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice job on yours Keith! Glad the wife partook. Mine wanted nothing to do with it.

PS Ray, nice DT job on it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

iMarc said:


> I'm not sure Ray understood the assignment.


I am well aware  I started this mess, I just got rained out till tomorrow LOL!

Everyone kept saying it was flavorless so I added a few ingredients to kick it up a notch!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Reino said:


> Nice job on yours Keith! Glad the wife partook. Mine wanted nothing to do with it.
> 
> PS Ray, nice DT job on it!


Thank You !!! She thought it was a riot !!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am well aware  I started this mess, I just got rained out till tomorrow LOL!
> 
> Everyone kept saying it was flavorless so I added a few ingredients to kick it up a notch!


lol

You should get one of those cajun marinade injectors.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ray. If you don't smoke it tomorrow, I'm going post our conversation that we had earlier about it....


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

How is he gonna smoke that thing? he COMPLETELY ruined it.... what a waste of a terrible stick.



Batista30 said:


> Ray. If you don't smoke it tomorrow, I'm going post our conversation that we had earlier about it....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It is not ruined! It will be fantastic!


----------



## BOTLwife (Dec 3, 2010)

Can not wait till Ray's review of this one. It will spark the epic controversy "Forget wetting a cigar, marinate it in ketchup overnight for the best flavors!"

And BlackandGold, your wife is hot, just sayin. Showed that pic to Kevin and he agreed.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Go suck an egg ...... don't mind if I do ..... uggghhhh this is not what i signed up for ugghhhhhh well it can only get better from here on out right


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

BOTLwife said:


> Can not wait till Ray's review of this one. It will spark the epic controversy "Forget wetting a cigar, marinate it in ketchup overnight for the best flavors!"
> 
> And BlackandGold, your wife is hot, just sayin. Showed that pic to Kevin and he agreed.


Hahhaa my girlfriend looked over and was like "who's that? She's hot.... *10 second delay* WTF is she smoking?"

XD

I'm more impressed with the awesome beard D: must be playoffs!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Blah 3 am an hour in is that enough of an effort on this nasty novelty


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Got home late and smoked the damn thing late into the night! I was feeling sick afterwards, so I thought I would post the pictures this morning. Now I wake up an hour late for work!!! Damn the egg!!

Will post the pictures when I get home!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Keith...your wife is a lot better looking than you. Now don't get all pissy, I didn't say that you are ugly, but next to her, you are ugly! ound:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ray. If you don't smoke it tomorrow, I'm going post our conversation that we had earlier about it....


I think you should anyway since the *OP* didnt even smoke it on Easter!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I had rain all night and about 30 people at my house, it will be torched tonight!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

you better make it extra special!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Smoking a ketchup infused egg with remnants of cheese...is that not special enough?


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

true true but I think it needs some hot sauce!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Those are some fantastic pics guys! Hell of a job there Dr. B! Thats how you nub an egg! 

I think I might try to find someone else to make an "EGG" cigar for me to try to smoke next year, it seems like the consensus is that the DE EGG tasts like sh!t 

As for me ... well, I smoked me my first Flying Piggie ... and it was FANTITTYTASTIC! :smoke:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice Robbie. I for sure would of rather had a FP than the egg!
Maybe we can do FP's next year?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Reino said:


> Nice Robbie. I for sure would of rather had a FP than the egg!
> Maybe we can do FP's next year?


It's a deal! Flying pigs...John put me on your list and send me one! LOL


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Reino said:


> Nice Robbie. I for sure would of rather had a FP than the egg!
> Maybe we can do FP's next year?


lol ... we can put some bunny ears on the piggies!

I was actually thinking of asking Manny Lopez if he would be interested in making an egg ... it might turn out better than that drew estate.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Keith...your wife is a lot better looking than you. Now don't get all pissy, I didn't say that you are ugly, but next to her, you are ugly! ound:


:rofl:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

In 15 minutes I will be smoking my egg through a gutted bunny. Stay tuned.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

You have to smoke it WITH the ductape glue still on it for an added "kick"



Rock31 said:


> Smoking a ketchup infused egg with remnants of cheese...is that not special enough?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sucking on a Pink Bunny ass...maybe I should have thought this through....


















Turkey Leg?


















Easily the worst cigar I have ever smoked...ended its life in the river.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Very creative Kipp, I like !!! :biggrin:


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

:ear: I heard with such a run on the Eggs, the factory has to switch over to replace the stock, as novelty shops all over are planning on carring these after the huge April number, thus creating another month delay on the Liga lines...WTG Ray:boink:

You guys might want to try one ROTT - they are MUCH better:yo:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

CI is scratching their heads right now...."in the last 3 years we have sold 7 eggs, this month we have sold 20+"

You guys are the best, I am looking forward to mine tonight!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Sucking on a Pink Bunny ass...


....and this is how Kipp starts off every morning....:woohoo:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

No love from Ray on the pink bunny...how dissapointing! I had pink, yellow, purple and blue and I chose pink as a asalute to the pink pony that we killed and nothin'!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> ....and this is how Kipp starts off every morning....:woohoo:


Veeral...funny? most of the time! Good guy? Sure! Got the cigar hook up? absolutely...there are none more hooked! Predictable...you betcha!

Come on V...I saw that one coming even before I made the post. :rant:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Veeral...funny? most of the time! Good guy? Sure! Got the cigar hook up? absolutely...there are none more hooked! Predictable...you betcha!
> 
> Come on V...I saw that one coming even before I made the post. :rant:


out:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> out:


LOL...nothing makes me smile more than a pouty Yankee!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> LOL...nothing makes me smile more than a pouty Yankee!


HERE HERE!:chk


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok well ill glad thats over had to end a little early as the wrapper unraveled and it was burning hot.... hopefully my pics are in the right order


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Our eggs just arrived in the mail. Looking forward to making fools of ourselves later tonight!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am smoking the Egg as it lies, ketchup, glitter and Duct tape intact.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Ray smoking glue.....and ductape.....I APPROVE!:thumb:



Rock31 said:


> I am smoking the Egg as it lies, ketchup, glitter and Duct tape intact.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What's the worst that can happen? It unravels?


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> What's the worst that can happen? It unravels?


Based on previous comments, the duct tape and glitter might enhance this smoke and make the egg better.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> I am smoking the Egg as it lies, ketchup, glitter and Duct tape intact.


Someone make sure he has a brown paper bag, the number to poison control, and a fire extinguisher on hand.:yuck:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be outside, no fire extinguisher needed 

I do have some Bakon Vodka, maybe I can sprinkle some of that on The Egg!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I will be outside, no fire extinguisher needed
> 
> I do have some Bakon Vodka, maybe I can sprinkle some of that on The Egg!


Vodka might make it burn faster, thus ending you misery sooner OR it will make it seem like you're blazing a bacon wrapped turd


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I will be outside, no fire extinguisher needed
> 
> I do have some Bakon Vodka, maybe I can sprinkle some of that on The Egg!


I thought about infusing mine with a shooter of Wild Turkey or Old Grand Dad...but alas, not during work.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

kapathy said:


> ok well ill glad thats over had to end a little early as the wrapper unraveled and it was burning hot.... hopefully my pics are in the right order


I like the last picture Kevin, pretty much how everyone feels after "The Egg"!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

djangos said:


> Happy Easter to all !
> 
> Hey Davo, nice little avatar sig (just noticed it)........my dad used to say it all the time. Actually in sanskrit it is Kalyana Mitrata. 'Spiritual Friendship'!!


Sandeep, thank you for noticing! It is indeed what we strive for here, all "Friends in goodness".

Sorry I missed your post but glad I saw it now while recapping everyone's "Egg" fun!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Reino said:


> not very strong at all. I had 2 large cups of coffee with it.
> 
> oops forgot one pic...


So far John, this is my favorite shot - and you nubbed the egg!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Well, I tried to smoke this abomination, I couldn't do it tho. This thing was baaad! LOL! I gave it a shot tho!
> 
> This is as far as I could get. It was like a monkeys arse covered in paint thinner!! :lol:
> 
> Sorry for the let down! :croc:


No let down Phil, it was bad smoking it ala' "Pinapple Express" airplane too!

I don't think anyone has said they would try another yet!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*MIdnight Massacre!*

Alright guys here is what happened last night.......

Worked till about 11PM, I had the egg with me so that I could light it up before the 'END' of easter........ I decided to get going as soon as I was outside my car! To tell you the truth I was a little excited at the thought of smoking such a large cigar!

Sitting pretty!









Relaxing looking into the night......At this point didn't know what was in store for me!









Come to papa!









Did hesitate a bit before firing her up.....but paid no heed to my instincts and all ready to go!









First few puffs were relatively painless with a lot of smoke but no depth or character to the flavor! Decided to continue on and as I hit the second inch I was feeling like this....a little cracked at the edges!









A little over 2 inches in and I am cursing loudly and neighbors look out the windows. Someone throws a cat at me or was it a pink pony, I am not sure!!









Another inch and I am completely resigned to my fate and just puffing along to finish this abomination! Thoughts of Ray, ponies and unicorns are flashing in and out of deliberate consciousness......









About 20 minutes and severe light headedness later I am almost at the nub, now on top of all the insult it is begining to burn my tongue as well...









Luckily for me the ash decided to fall off and I decided to fall to the grass in submission!









I will literally hurl at the thought of another egg! (well I almost did right after). The best part of the whole experience was when she was 'Sitting Pretty'!!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

dav0 said:


> No let down Phil, it was bad smoking it ala' "Pinapple Express" airplane too!
> 
> I don't think anyone has said they would try another yet!


I went back for round 2 and killed it. Even a nice face pic in there for ya!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Sandeep, thank you for noticing! It is indeed what we strive for here, all "Friends in goodness".
> 
> Sorry I missed your post but glad I saw it now while recapping everyone's "Egg" fun!


Definitely the amount of goodwill and frienship I see here are unparalleled! Glad we all got through this insanity! In one piece! LOL!

Sorry guys there is no picture of me smoking it, I couldn't find anyone at midnihgt to be a photographer! I am glad I didn't put anyone else through it!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: MIdnight Massacre!*



djangos said:


> Alright guys here is what happened last night.......
> 
> Worked till about 11PM, I had the egg with me so that I could light it up before the 'END' of easter........ I decided to get going as soon as I was outside my car! To tell you the truth I was a little excited at the thought of smoking such a large cigar!
> 
> ...


Very nice job Sandeep, especially keeping that ash together pas the "bump"!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: MIdnight Massacre!*



dav0 said:


> Very nice job Sandeep, especially keeping that ash together pas the "bump"!


The ash was the only good part of the cigar! LOL!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> I went back for round 2 and killed it. Even a nice face pic in there for ya!


Yeah, you know Phil I thought I remember seeing you last night. It's been so hectic, between getting the Egg in, in the AM before we made the drive to PA for Easter at the in laws, driving back in a torrential downpour, trying to cool the house down last night (was hot and humid, we didn't expect the sun we wound up with yesterday), then a busy start to my day job, I'm just going over it now. I have to go back. Did like the pics of your two sons in the other thread. Makes me a bit sad, "Mine got too big to cuddle"!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great job sandeep!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: MIdnight Massacre!*



djangos said:


> The ash was the only good part of the cigar! LOL!


You know you bring up a good point Sandeep, the ash is so light in color you would expect it to taste better.

To me, it tasted sort of like a Tabak Especial Red Eye (Coffee infused) without the infusion. Just sort of bland tobacco. Perhaps Drew Estates uses that same filler for it's infusion because it is bland and will pick up whatever infusion they are using.

Just a thought.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ray, do you have any idea how many remaining "Eggers" there are?


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: MIdnight Massacre!*

DavO, I have had the Natural root and even that was better than this one. Maybe the amount of tobacco or the way it wa packed might have been its undoing! Not sure what it was but it was not pleasant! On another note great hit with the little package (Cigar bomb section)!


dav0 said:


> You know you bring up a good point Sandeep, the ash is so light in color you would expect it to taste better.
> 
> To me, it tasted sort of like a Tabak Especial Red Eye (Coffee infused) without the infusion. Just sort of bland tobacco. Perhaps Drew Estates uses that same filler for it's infusion because it is bland and will pick up whatever infusion they are using.
> 
> Just a thought.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 I will have to tally it after I get mine done 

You guys are seriously all troopers, so much <3 here!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Poneill272 said:


> Great job sandeep!


Thnaks Phil! I am glad that I wasn't fired for showing up late today!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

dav0 said:


> So far John, this is my favorite shot - and you nubbed the egg!


thanks, I thought it was the best one out of all I took and forgot to include it. oh well. The Egg does do funny things to you!

Nice job on yours Sandeep! I like how your worked the bird in with the Egg. Nice touch there.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

You are all nuts!!! Great Job!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn...I really wish that I could thank John for this "gift" but after I smo9ked it I think that he really hates me! LOL


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Damn...I really wish that I could thank John for this "gift" but after I smo9ked it I think that he really hates me! LOL


I dont hate anyone, it was all in good wholesome fun!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Reino said:


> thanks, I thought it was the best one out of all I took and forgot to include it. oh well. The Egg does do funny things to you!
> 
> Nice job on yours Sandeep! I like how your worked the bird in with the Egg. Nice touch there.


That's what I was feeling at that time!! LOL!!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I am smoking the Egg as it lies, ketchup, glitter and Duct tape intact.


I miss Ray already.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Hahhaa my girlfriend looked over and was like "who's that? She's hot.... *10 second delay* WTF is she smoking?"
> 
> XD
> 
> I'm more impressed with the awesome beard D: must be playoffs!


HAHAHAH !! She makes the Egg look good ! lol. This beard bettah still bere here for a couple months !!!!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know what I'm looking forward to more; Graduating law school or seeing the pics of the pink pony boy smoke that turd!!

opcorn:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

BOTLwife said:


> Can not wait till Ray's review of this one. It will spark the epic controversy "Forget wetting a cigar, marinate it in ketchup overnight for the best flavors!"
> 
> And BlackandGold, your wife is hot, just sayin. Showed that pic to Kevin and he agreed.


Me three !! She sure is ! Usually the question is, How does a guy like you, Get a girl like that ?!? Wellll..............lol. :shocked:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Keith...your wife is a lot better looking than you. Now don't get all pissy, I didn't say that you are ugly, but next to her, you are ugly! ound:


HAHAHAHAHA !!!! Proof that ugly guys can get hot girls !!! lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA !!!! Proof that ugly guys can get hot girls !!! lol


Awww Keith, don't be so humble......


----------



## jnewman33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Kudos to the ones that did it...As a cigar lover those looked VERY UNAPPEALING


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I could not get mine lit so I tried something else.....the end result you ask?


I hurled, blaaaaaaaaaaaah and no I'm not kidding!

Pics to follow minus the puke when I get back.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Chillen with his homies!










My Egg Garden!










Eggs, Eggs and More Eggs!










The lone survivor!










Personally I prefer my Egg with cheese and ketchup!










Bakon & Eggs!










Ready to smoke!










Now we run into problems, the cigar would not light at all!










So I tried to redeem myself by taking a bite out of it:










Right before it came right back up!










And this is where it ended.










I hope you guys had fun, you all were awesome for joining in on the fun...I for one do not want to see an Egg ever again!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I call b.s. This was your way of getting out of smoking the damn turd.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

I second that emotion lol


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

thatguy said:


> I second that emotion lol


THIRD.... let's see the puke.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

thatguy said:


> I second that emotion lol


I think you meant motion there buddy :grouphug:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I asked you to put hot sauce on it!

Nice hat and glad you had fun with it.

Eggcellent advetures by all!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I think you meant motion there buddy :grouphug:


Well I guess one could consider puke as a kind of 'motion'?!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Well I guess one could consider puke as a kind of 'motion'?!


Sandz, did you ever get to smoke yours? or were you too busy working LOL


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Sandz, did you ever get to smoke yours? or were you too busy working LOL


Dude do you only look at the first page?

LOL! Check out the next couple and my picture review is up there! Man that one vile cigar! I will send you one at some point...... :mischief:


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

Ray is dead to me....ray:

"Ray? Ray who, I don't know a Ray":tape:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Dude do you only look at the first page?
> 
> LOL! Check out the next couple and my picture review is up there! Man that one vile cigar! I will send you one at some point...... :mischief:


Sorry this thread is moving so fast I can't keep up.. LOL

Good job, I think it would best if you saved your money, I haven't seen a good review on this cigar yet LOL

LMAO at all who have posted reviews and pics, you guys are great...or is that suckers for punishment???


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> Ray is dead to me....ray:
> 
> "Ray? Ray who, I don't know a Ray":tape:


Whatever you say grabber of Booty, you live in Mass and never came down to visit us yet :closed_2:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

We Done been suckered Bro's!:nod: :thumb:

The end of that Turd weren't even cut! :lol:

ound:

*And the Caption should read!!*

*Ya! 
I Got Ya *
*Gotcha Good!
MuHahahaha*
.........
*EGG..
SUCKERS!

*​:smoke:
:laugh:

_And you forgot the Mustard!!_
:biggrin:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No cut, it would not light.

It had glitter paint and ketchup on it so at least we learned a valuable lesson here....ketchup does not go with cigars.

After my Caption contest I will have 1 prize left, someone in this thread will win it!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> No cut, it would not light.
> 
> It had glitter paint and ketchup on it so at least we learned a valuable lesson here....ketchup does not go with cigars.
> 
> After my Caption contest I will have 1 prize left, someone in this thread will win it!


Pick me "I'm a nose"........


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ray, I think I need to send you another so you can try again!! I call shenanigans!!! :fencing: :mischief:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

We couldn't do it tonight. Time constraints were a problem... SOON!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Tell you what my puff brothers, this week at our herf, ill make sure ray does something ridiculous like smoke a cigar with cayenne pepper......fair Enough?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Tell you what my puff brothers, this week at our herf, ill make sure ray does something ridiculous like smoke a cigar with cayenne pepper......fair Enough?


Nope.. Pierogies and onions would be better...


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Tell you what my puff brothers, this week at our herf, ill make sure ray does something ridiculous like smoke a cigar with cayenne pepper......fair Enough?


you should make him smoke an "infused" stick that you submerged in pure capsaicim for a few days


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ray, did you try and EAT the egg?? :jaw:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

What else could I do dav0? It would not light and I tried not to disappoint LOL!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Zogg said:


> you should make him smoke an "infused" stick that you submerged in pure capsaicim for a few days


That. That would gooooooooooooooooood. :lol:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Tell you what my puff brothers, this week at our herf, ill make sure ray does something ridiculous like smoke a cigar with cayenne pepper......fair Enough?


after you put the pepper in it, make sure you hot box it with a fart.


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

WilsonRoa said:


> after you put the pepper in it, make sure you hot box it with a fart.


Dutch Oven Masters?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

@Wilson, way to take things a bit too far...I quit LOL!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> @Wilson, way to take things a bit too far...I quit LOL!


Oh so you can give everyone else a dog rocket but you can't smoke one? I can understand if you rather be a girly girl about this and not do it. lol


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Oh so you can give everyone else a dog rocket but you can't smoke one? I can understand if you rather be a girly girl about this and not do it. lol


Ray, everyone is calling you out. Maybe your real name is Raylene. Acting like a girl and I certainly know you complain like one.....:flame:Hell, even Dav0 called you a drama queen.....:jaw:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 is already mad at me so whatever, as far as I am concerned his new name is Daisy.

I may be a Raylene..who knows :!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I will not be satisfied until I see Ray eat a half dozen raw eggs, recorded and put on youtbue (with the link posted on puff). Then, and only then, will we be even for this half cocked egg smoking idea! Damn you pony boy and your trickery!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I drink 7 eggs a day Rocky style when I am in training.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Ray, everyone is calling you out. Maybe your real name is Raylene. Acting like a girl and I certainly know you complain like one.....:flame:Hell, even Dav0 called you a drama queen.....:jaw:


Get it right Veeral, "Drama Pony"!



Rock31 said:


> dav0 is already mad at me so whatever, as far as I am concerned his new name is Daisy.
> 
> I may be a Raylene..who knows :!


That's "Daisy-0".



primetime76 said:


> I will not be satisfied until I see Ray eat a half dozen raw eggs, recorded and put on youtbue (with the link posted on puff). Then, and only then, will we be even for this half cocked egg smoking idea! Damn you pony boy and your trickery!


OK, he does it like Rocky Balboa then jogs up his six front porch steps!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have 11 steps JERK!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Get it right Veeral, "Drama Pony"!
> 
> That's "Daisy-0".
> 
> OK, he does it like Rocky Balboa then jogs up his six front porch steps!


...and by "jogs" you mean "lumbers and sweats"?


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I have 11 steps JERK!


Yeah, but after drinking six raw eggs, you will only make it down six before puking and heading back up to Bieberville!

And you're the JERK, JERK!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

*Sniff sniff* anyone smell that? *sniff sniff* I smell P*ssy! grow a set and do it like the rest of us! lol


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I drink 7 eggs a day Rocky style when I am in training.


What training? to tie your shoes by yourself LOL LOL


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

iMarc said:


> I'm not sure Ray understood the assignment.


I stand behind my earlier assessment.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't be mad that you all suffered through the egg while I sat back and laughed at all of you!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> *Sniff sniff* anyone smell that? *sniff sniff* I smell P*ssy! grow a set and do it like the rest of us! lol


nicely put!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Don't be mad that you all suffered through the egg while I sat back and laughed at all of you!


:tpd:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Don't be mad that you all suffered through the egg while I sat back and laughed at all of you!


So you were laughing at the fact that we all tried it like real men (and women)? :cowboyic9:

smh. here's your ghetto pony :llama:. next time you go first or no one participates. swallow those apples. lmao.:biggrin1: :mischief:


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

At least we know that the JB stickers weren't just a clever ruse.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Ahem...I hope you saved some of that egg....



Rock31 said:


> Well it's time to have some more fun here!
> 
> Let's get a list going of everyone that will commit to smoking an Egg on Easter weekend!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will make it special, I will not let them down


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wait !! This was all BS on Rays part ???


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Wait !! This was all BS on Rays part ???


I had all intentions of smoking it, the ketchup and glitter paint completely ruined the cigar...I have ordered another and will be smoking it a week late.

So no it was not an international scam!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Wait !! This was all BS on Rays part ???


What if it was? :cowboyic9:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I had all intentions of smoking it, the ketchup and glitter paint completely ruined the cigar...I have ordered another and will be smoking it a week late.
> 
> So no it was not an international scam!


LOL. What did you think it was gonna do ??? I enjoyed mine. I even carved your name in my garage floor through all the spit and tobacco. Ok, that sounded creepy.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> What if it was? :cowboyic9:


Well then, your both big pee pee heads.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw that you crazy bastard! And honestly I thought the ketchup would just dry up and the paint was kids stuff so non-toxic, edible all that crazy stuff so I figured it would be fine the next day but it was not, now I get to order another LOL!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sweet dude !! Looking forward to more pics. Def cant wait to get my ass out to NJ one of these days to hang with you guys !!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Sweet dude !! Looking forward to more pics. Def cant wait to get my ass out to NJ one of these days to hang with you guys !!


Not after you called me a big pee pee head. hmph.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Not after you called me a big pee pee head. hmph.


:hug:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> :hug:


:hand: No (i had the word bitch here, but I didn't want to make you cry), it ain't that easy! Lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> :hand: No (i had the word bitch here, but I didn't want to make you cry), it ain't that easy! Lol.


:tease::tease::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

op2: :r


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Hell, I'm going to go on record right now and commit to smoking the turd next Easter!!!

uke:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ahhhh, now I know why it took you so long to respond. Keith, we herf every week, just drag Kipp with you and hop in the back of Roger's truck!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I specifically remeber someone claiming it was indeed completley ruined....hmmm I forget his name though, But I know he's a really cool dude...from what I hear , of course:tease:



Rock31 said:


> I had all intentions of smoking it, the ketchup and glitter paint completely ruined the cigar...I have ordered another and will be smoking it a week late.
> 
> So no it was not an international scam!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I saw that you crazy bastard! And honestly I thought the ketchup would just dry up and the paint was kids stuff so non-toxic, edible all that crazy stuff so I figured it would be fine the next day but it was not, now I get to order another LOL!


Better Idea - smoke that 12" x 66 ring gauge sucker from Famous!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Cmon Ray! You can do it! There is still time.....


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

UncleFester said:


> Hell, I'm going to go on record right now and commit to smoking the turd next Easter!!!
> 
> uke:


Im gonna commit to smoking another flying pig next easter ... Im gonna put some ears on it and call it a rabbit! eace:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

djangos said:


> Cmon Ray! You can do it! There is still time.....


My new Egg should be here Friday. If it is Saturday it goes down at JR.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> My new Egg should be here Friday. If it is Saturday it goes down at JR.


Be careful Ray, Veeral may make you sit by yourself! :laugh:

Or worse, with the "Pirate"!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> Ahhhh, now I know why it took you so long to respond. Keith, we herf every week, just drag Kipp with you and hop in the back of Roger's truck!


One of these times V, we really are gonna !! I dont really care about you guys, i just wanna check out the JR store. :boxing:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> One of these times V, we really are gonna !! I dont really care about you guys, i just wanna check out the JR store. :boxing:


+1,000,000 ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> One of these times V, we really are gonna !! I dont really care about you guys, i just wanna check out the JR store. :boxing:


Oh and the B&M that I frequent is doubling their selection and opening a smoking lounge...can anyone say NH Herf???


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> +1,000,000 ound:


Lets work on this Kipp.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Oh and the B&M that I frequent is doubling their selection and opening a smoking lounge...can anyone say NH Herf???


Sweet dude !! Whats the name ?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Sweet dude !! Whats the name ?


UnDun


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice ! How far do you live from Lincoln/Woodstock ?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Nice ! How far do you live from Lincoln/Woodstock ?


Almost 2 hours south...LOL I am on the NH/VT boarder about 2 hours from Beantown.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> One of these times V, we really are gonna !! I dont really care about you guys, *i just wanna check out the JR store.* :boxing:


Damn, that will be quite a let down for the ride you need to take.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Almost 2 hours south...LOL I am on the NH/VT boarder about 2 hours from Beantown.


Ohhh, alright. We're heading to Lincoln soon. Thought you were closer.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Come to MD on the 14th. Quit complaining also.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Folks, it has arrived! Tomorrow it goes down and I will pick a winner on Sunday!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

slathered in Ketchup AND mustard as repentenceuke:



Rock31 said:


> Folks, it has arrived! Tomorrow it goes down and I will pick a winner on Sunday!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

*ahem*:rapture:



Rock31 said:


> Folks, it has arrived! Tomorrow it goes down and I will pick a winner on Sunday!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pictures tonight! I took a "nap" at 5pm yesterday and woke up at 6am today LOL.

And winner tonight as well, sorry for the delay 

If anyone wants to nominate a winner PM me before 8pm tonight!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Pictures tonight! I took a "nap" at 5pm yesterday and woke up at 6am today LOL.
> 
> And winner tonight as well, sorry for the delay
> 
> If anyone wants to nominate a winner PM me before 8pm tonight!


WHOA!!! Big to-do's tonight at puff!!!!! I feel the same way I do when there's a big Monday Night Football game I can't wait to see!!

opcorn:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It will be a Big Monday night, many winners to be announced!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Pictures tonight! I took a "nap" at 5pm yesterday and woke up at 6am today LOL.
> 
> And winner tonight as well, sorry for the delay
> 
> If anyone wants to nominate a winner PM me before 8pm tonight!


lmao, I did the same, passed out arround 5 and woke up at 6am.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Waiting on my judge to pick me a winner!























































Back to it's box it goes, hopefully I never see this thing again!










In closing %^&*$#%^ THIS!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

While everyone else is enjoying a great cigar in celebration of our Armed Forces and the Navy Seals in paticular, Brother Ray manned up, did his duty and "herfed the egg"!

I say, here's to you, you belly shirt wearin', pink pony flaunting Justin Bieber fan! You wouldn't back away from your responsibily and for that we applaud you!
:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a 5 pack for the winner, but there are two winners so I will split the 5 pack up somehow!

Grabber of Booty's you are a winner!!
BlackGoldGuy you are a winner!

Please send me your addresses!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I won !?!?!? No fn way ? Thanks Ray !!!!! That just made my night bro !


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good now PM me your address!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sent !! Ya big jerk. :hug:


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations to both the winners! And you showed that egg Ray!! WTG!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't think I would call them winners...LMAO! Poor souls.


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

I was on the verge of puking about 10 mins after I finished.... It took all my man strength not to....uke:



Rock31 said:


> I don't think I would call them winners...LMAO! Poor souls.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> I was on the verge of puking about 10 mins after I finished.... It took all my man strength not to....uke:


I agree, I was green and had to sit outside in the cold for sometime till I recovered!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well you winners are in for a surprise!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Well you winners are in for a surprise!


Ray, you wouldn't.. I mean, don't do it man! :tape2:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Well you winners are in for a surprise!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dav0 said:


> Ray, you wouldn't.. I mean, don't do it man! :tape2:


O it's done....but who get's 3 of these gems and who gets 2 hmmmmmm


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> O it's done....but who get's 3 of these gems and who gets 2 hmmmmmm


:dunno: My thoughts exactly Mr. Emoticon.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess I will just have to find one more to make it even....this is going to be tough but it's fair!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Somewhere in this mess are two 3 packs for the "winners"

0311 0240 0001 1785 7091
0311 0240 0001 1785 7145
0311 0240 0001 1785 7107
0311 0240 0001 1785 7121
0311 0240 0001 1785 7084


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Somewhere in this mess are two 3 packs for the "winners"
> 
> 0311 0240 0001 1785 7091
> 0311 0240 0001 1785 7145
> ...


op2: Thanks Ray !


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

THANKS RAY! I dunno if I should be excited or scared....:hungry:



Rock31 said:


> Somewhere in this mess are two 3 packs for the "winners"
> 
> 0311 0240 0001 1785 7091
> 0311 0240 0001 1785 7145
> ...


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

If we know him well and we do...... This will be very twisted!!! Look out guys!!ainkiller:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

mg: Damn you guys, at this rate there won't be anyone to bomb when I build up my stash, I'll have to blow myself up LOL LOL LOL


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Dr BootyGrabber said:


> THANKS RAY! I dunno if I should be excited or scared....:hungry:


Um, the correct sequence would be:

1) Scared :fear:
2) Shocked :scared:
3) Disgusted uke:
4) Deafeated :yield:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Um, the correct sequence would be:
> 
> 1) Scared :fear:
> 2) Shocked :scared:
> ...


You know SSDD! :redface:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh, and BTW 0310 3490 0000 1161 6072 :hc


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Oh, and BTW 0310 3490 0000 1161 6072 :hc


Where the hell did that come from ?????? lol. Nice DavO !!!!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

More eggs flying! Uh oh!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Well Ray, it came !! After days of teasing and anticipation about my prize.......here it is !!! Strap yourself in guys, this is Insanity at its best !!!!







Not 1, Not 2, But 3 Ron Mexicos !! Ray, your generosity is Overwhelming !!!!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Well Ray, it came !! After days of teasing and anticipation about my prize.......here it is !!! Strap yourself in guys, this is Insanity at its best !!!!
> 
> Not 1, Not 2, But 3 Ron Mexicos !! Ray, your generosity is Overwhelming !!!!


That is terrible....thank god I didn't "win"!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Keith I hope you enjoy those! Somehow Sandeep beat me to it LOL!

Those are my top o the line cigars!

I already froze them for you by the way  see how nice I am!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> That is terrible....thank god I didn't "win"!


Stop hating, you know you want some of those Mexicos!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats... Glad I didn't win either LOL


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

So now my prizes are not good enough for you guys?

I'm done!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Keith, NOW YOU'RE COOL. :biglaugh:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> So now my prizes are not good enough for you guys?
> 
> I'm done!


I don't think it the sticks themselves, it's where they were sent from that's the problem :nod::tease: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks buddy !! There on my top Shelf !!! im smoking all three at once !


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Dude did you send him the mexicos I sent you? The ones that I carefully chose for you? So now they are double frozen? I am hurt Ray!! From now only top of the line sticks for you!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

djangos said:


> Dude did you send him the mexicos I sent you? The ones that I carefully chose for you? So now they are double frozen? I am hurt Ray!! From now only top of the line sticks for you!


I almost did not post your bomb Sandeep LMAO!

I can't believe you beat me to the punch, the day I packaged the Ron Mexico's up for shipping you bombed my a$% with them HAHA!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

LOL!! We must think alike when it comes to twisted things......ound:


----------



## fireface (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd be a lot more likely to smoke a Ron Mexico (if I even had one) if there weren't the whole herpes clinic tie-in with the name. The dog lover in me also sort of rails at the idea.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I think we need to see photos of the winners smoking their Rons.

I hear they are best ROTT.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Either ROTT or with 47 years on them, your choice!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

iMarc said:


> I think we need to see photos of the winners smoking their Rons.
> 
> I hear they are best ROTT.


I know that it isn't cool to "regift" cigars, but I have a feeling that Keith might not want to keep all of the yummy RM goodness all to himself...maybe drybox one or two and send them as tag-alongs....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

These are not the cigars Sandeep sent, however if you want to regift some of these go ahead! If I send someone a cigar that they want to share or they don't like I rather them give it away to someone else than let it rot!

HOWEVER if you ask me for an Opus X or any XYZ cigar and then regift it I will sit on you until you turn purple!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> These are not the cigars Sandeep sent, however if you want to regift some of these go ahead! If I send someone a cigar that they want to share or they don't like I rather them give it away to someone else than let it rot!
> 
> HOWEVER if you ask me for an Opus X or any XYZ cigar and then regift it *I will sit on you until you turn purple*!


That would take all of what, 8 seconds?:bolt:

On another note, I am sure glad that I alreadysmoked the Opus that Ray sent me!


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> These are not the cigars Sandeep sent, however if you want to regift some of these go ahead! If I send someone a cigar that they want to share or they don't like I rather them give it away to someone else than let it rot!
> 
> HOWEVER if you ask me for an Opus X or any XYZ cigar and then regift it I will sit on you until you turn purple!


I don't think I've ever had someone get to the point of asking me for a cigar, well, except here in PIF and stuff.

In real life, I usually ask if a person is a smoker and offer before they can ask!

I wanna see someone turn purple (other than me), ask Ray for an XYZ robusto then give it to me!! :nod:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> That would take all of what, 8 seconds?:bolt:
> 
> On another note, I am sure glad that I alreadysmoked the Opus that Ray sent me!


Have you seen him in person? try .000003 milliseconds on an empty stomach. lol.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> These are not the cigars Sandeep sent, however if you want to regift some of these go ahead! If I send someone a cigar that they want to share or they don't like I rather them give it away to someone else than let it rot!
> 
> HOWEVER if you ask me for an Opus X or any XYZ cigar and then regift it I will sit on you until you turn purple!


Can I have an Opus... I've never tried one..... :biggrin:

Anyone else want an Opus I have one coming in the mail soon... :biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Craig, I just crossed you off my bomb list!

BYE SUCKA!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Craig, I just crossed you off my bomb list!
> 
> BYE SUCKA!


:blah: :blah: :blah: :blah: :blah:


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, so you like smoked this gross egg thingy that makes most people heave, and the prize for doing this is a Ron Mexico herpes special 3 pack? I thought this would be fun, but that takes the cake:rofl::r


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Johnny Rock said:


> Wow, so you like smoked this gross egg thingy that makes most people heave, and the prize for doing this is a Ron Mexico herpes special 3 pack? I thought this would be fun, but that takes the cake:rofl::r


Hence the reason you need to be loose a few screws to be here... :nod: :tease:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Johhny I bet you sure are glad you stayed far away from this LMAO!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Craig wverytime you come online the site slows down..... You are hogging all the bandwidth with your one man tirade traffic :mischief:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

djangos said:


> Craig wverytime you come online the site slows down..... You are hogging all the bandwidth with your one man tirade traffic :mischief:


And the problem with this is what? I'm not a techie for nothing, I control the speed of the flow so I can control the banter LOL :biggrin1:


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

Finally 

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/290904-mayhem-eggstravaganza.html


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Benjamin Button!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

yes indeed very nice. 

can this thread die now????


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

RIP Drew Estate Egg....next Easter will be something that actually tastes good.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Reino said:


> yes indeed very nice.
> 
> can this thread die now????


Only if you pick the Memorial Day smoke for all of us.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

I accept the challenge. Only gives us 8 days to get it.


----------

